# Olli's audio equipment



## woohoo (Jan 15, 2009)

SOURCES
Turntable: modified vintage Connoisseur BD2 / AT95-E cart.
PS3
modified PS1

AMP
Pre: DIY Valve amp/RIAA based on ecc82 tubes
Power: DIY Valve amp based on pcl86 tubes, a monstreous 1,36 watt/channel 

SPEAKERS 
DIY 2-way (peerless 6,5" & Hiquphon OW1)
DIY fullrange based on Audio Nirvana CF10"
DIY fullrange Tangband 4"


----------

